# Sourdough waffles with cinnamon and black cherry yogurt



## rdknb (Jul 4, 2010)

Was going to make pancakes again but decided on waffles instead

Here is the sponge








Here is breakfast







Again thanks to bassman for getting me started


----------



## walle (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang, RdKnB!

Stumbled across this looking for a recipe - black cherry yogurt - YUM, YUM!!  Those had to be some killer waffles.

Sorry I missed this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh Wow! RdKnB,

That looks great & makes me hungry as a bear!

I haven't had waffles since I stole that picnic basket, when the ranger was on vacation!

Bear


----------



## bassman (Aug 27, 2010)

I missed this one too, Warren!  Looks like you really figured out what to do with the starter.  Excellent waffles.


----------

